# Refinish Schecter Omen 8



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey so I'm getting a schecter omen 8 around Christmas and I wanna get the the black one but I HATE all black guitars... I also don't like the walnut one. But I like the silver hardware, on the black one... Do you guys think it would be worth it to refinish the body and headstock? And maybe put some sexy inlay stickers? Thanks!


----------



## 9voltchicken (Dec 10, 2011)

If I were you I would look for something else or just deal with a black guitar. I stripped the neck down to the bare wood on my hellraiser 7 and can attest to how THICK the sealer was on it. It took hours of scraping and sanding. Also, you have to think about the time investment of stripping all the hardware off and what the end product will look like. Personally, I think bare basswood looks ugly as sin. Plus it probably uses multiple pieces of basswood glued together.

I believe agile offers some nice (notblack) options when it comes to 8 strings. They are the only other brand I know of (correct me if I'm wrong) that offers 8 strings starting at around the $500 mark.

Rondo Music Electric Guitars


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 11, 2011)

Dude just look for another guitar that suits you or deal with it. Vinyl Inlays? You`ll wreck the guitar before you know it ans regret it! Do yourself a favor and take 9voltchicken`s advice. Unless your experienced, this plan is in for major fail. I got a Black Hellraiser C-7 and there is no way I can think of sanding it down and putting vinyl on it.


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 11, 2011)

get the ibanez RGA8 and swap out the pickups. repaint is also alot easier.

it's a whole lot better guitar than the schecter


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 11, 2011)

Not better, different. Better is your opinion, and its clearly biased.
The RGA8 is also double the price and the quality doesn't reflect the price point.
Keep the Omen 8 and silverburst the paint. Its a great inexpensive starter for the 8 string world.


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 11, 2011)

i don't really like ibanezussessshshsh but it would be better, just because of the fact that the neck is more stable and the guitar has a longer scale. which is really good, considering it's an 8 string

other than those things, it's all the same which one you get. cheap is always cheap.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 11, 2011)

Schecter neck is 26.5" scale with twin carbon fiber reinforcement rods. Also reported to be on the thinner side of the spectrum (as far as Schecter 8's go) All this on a $400 guitar . . . .

On top of all that, the 2012's have new inlays and binding, for the same price. Fuck, now I have to get one.

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...odel-8-String-Electric-Guitar--P5195C456.aspx

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 12, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Schecter neck is 26.5" scale with twin carbon fiber reinforcement rods. Also reported to be on the thinner side of the spectrum (as far as Schecter 8's go) All this on a $400 guitar . . . .
> 
> On top of all that, the 2012's have new inlays and binding, for the same price. Fuck, now I have to get one.
> 
> ...



Schecter`s 7 and 8`s finishes are so thick that buying one to sand it off and then paint it would be just stupid. If your gonna do that you might as well carve a body yourself or just get a Agile, and repaint that. I really don`t know why you`re bringing up the carbon fiber rod up. It really doesn`t matter much. Its not a goddamn mountain bike! Besides the RGA8 has titanium enforced rods, which is quite light and strong, but I still don`t know why you would bring that up, and how one would choose a guitar based on that. Also the RGA8 is 27" scale. Get your facts right


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 12, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Schecter neck is 26.5" scale with twin carbon fiber reinforcement rods. Also reported to be on the thinner side of the spectrum (as far as Schecter 8's go) All this on a $400 guitar . . . .
> 
> On top of all that, the 2012's have new inlays and binding, for the same price. Fuck, now I have to get one.
> 
> ...



oh they've changed specs, well then i guess it really is invalid. you win sir.

ibanez should be shitting bricks.

EDIT: if i had the money, i'd buy this http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...-SHOW-8-String-Electric-Guitar-P4565C456.aspx

BUT since i just quit my job and i'm broke...


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah I saw that A-8, if it was a lefty I'd would be fighting myself not to max out a credit card. LOL


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 13, 2011)

The walnut version wouldnt be a big deal to strip down. iirc its just stained. So you you could probably sand it down and repaint/refinish it. If the omen is in your price range and has the features you want but you are not happy with the color options, i say you do it. Buy it and refinish it how ever you want.

Also I love avenger bodies but you pretty much cant own one with a devil headstock without falling into the a7x fanboy category.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 13, 2011)

JStraitiff said:


> Also I love avenger bodies but you pretty much cant own one with a devil headstock without falling into the a7x fanboy category.



Honestly I would still buy one of the Syn Special carved top Avengers. They made it more like a Hallraiser without any stupid paint jobs or inlays but still has devil headstock)


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 13, 2011)

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Avenger-8 Black 8-String Electric Guitar

this one has the correct headstock... sheer porn it is!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Dec 13, 2011)

teleupyerass said:


> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES DCGL Avenger-8 Black 8-String Electric Guitar
> 
> this one has the correct headstock... sheer porn it is!


 

I must agree.

Anyways back to topic, If you are thinking of doing all of that to a guitar you have to think of why you would want to strip it down in the first place, Basswood is the plainest looking of all the woods out there, another thing is Schecter seem to put a heck of a lot of paint on their guitars which would make the job very labour intensive, and by the end of it, you may not be happy with what you have done, just buy a guitar that suits your needs, there is no need to buy a cheap 8 string and butcher it


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 13, 2011)

i think it's worse to buy a cheap guitar and have a repaint done to it, than buying a more expensive but better looking guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 13, 2011)

Some of us think refinishing is fun... 

Not all of us jerk off to how much our axe costs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 13, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> Dude just look for another guitar that suits you or deal with it. Vinyl Inlays? You`ll wreck the guitar before you know it ans regret it! Do yourself a favor and take 9voltchicken`s advice. Unless your experienced, this plan is in for major fail. I got a Black Hellraiser C-7 and there is no way I can think of sanding it down and putting vinyl on it.


 
Explain how the vinyl inlay stickers will "wreck the guitar." How long have you been a member here? I've seen SO MANY folks on here put all sorts of shit on their fretboards without "wrecking the guitar."


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Some of us think refinishing is fun...
> 
> Not all of us jerk off to how much our axe costs.


 If you wanna refinish it, refinish it man. Dont listen to what those other guys are saying about how refinishing doesnt work or you'll wreck your guitar, i've refinished 3 now with no problem at all plus then you can make the guitar what you want it to be


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 15, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Some of us think refinishing is fun...
> 
> Not all of us jerk off to how much our axe costs.





Konfyouzd said:


> Explain how the vinyl inlay stickers will "wreck the guitar." How long have you been a member here? I've seen SO MANY folks on here put all sorts of shit on their fretboards without "wrecking the guitar."



1st of all, there is no need to flame others for opinions that have a point. Rythmic Pulses is just weighing the cons of buying a fairly priced guitar and then not being happy with the finished result vs buying a axe that will suit this guy`s needs and save him from wasting his money. 

2nd, My post indicated that the idea of sanding that guitar vs buying another model or building one was a wishful approach. I don`t see many people buying 300$ guitars with massive amounts of finish and then plan to sand it down with no knowledge of the condition of the wood under the finish. Most cheap guitar models that are one solid color tend to not have good looking wood, because well.. if its colored solid, why care about its condition? The maker of these guitars expect you to buy the guitar based on the color they have given it, not on how you plan to sand it down, and refinish it. When I said "vinyl stickers?" I was referring to the fact that vinyl`s can be thick/ugly/cheap and also hinder playing due to the fact that they are not embedded in the fret board. And as far as the question "How long have you been a member here?" goes, I`ve been a member for not even a month, but that is besides the topic we are talking about. Just because you have been longer on here, doesn`t mean you`re necessarily contributing something valuable to this post. As much as I respect the older members of this site, I am not impressed by your bragging and how you seem to think my short duration on this site is relevant to the advice I gave. Just because I didn`t spend as much time as you on this site, doesn`t mean I don`t have real life experience with guitar`s and crafting. Please go elsewhere if you don`t have anything solid to contribute or want to brag about your duration of membership here.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2011)

Not flaming anyone. Time to toughen up that exterior. You made unfounded claims to which I responded. Relax.

Also... I buy $300 with the intention of sanding them down and refinishing all the time. There are others that do the same. I'd imagine that's why it came up in the first place.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 15, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Not flaming anyone. Time to toughen up that exterior. You made unfounded claims to which I responded. Relax.
> 
> Also... I buy $300 with the intention of sanding them down and refinishing all the time. There are others that do the same. I'd imagine that's why it came up in the first place.



Alright let me keep it short, so I don`t have to write another essay, I have some builds to work on, and don`t have all night. Nowhere on my post are unfounded claims, they all speak for themselves. If you don`t have experience, your bound to make a mess of things. Simple as that. And as a amateur luthier I find it hard to believe that you would choose to do over a guitar when you cannot see what the condition of the wood is underneath. If your lucky, great. But if your not and have something like Basswood, wtf. No 300$ guitar is gonna have basswood with no dead spots or good conditioning, when its going to be painted over thick black anyway. I know other people refinish guitars, but very few are stupid enough to do it on impulse. And by the way this guy keeps visiting this thread and doesn`t reply back, he does`t seem to be too serious about this. And people who have no idea about finishes/guitar wood are better off with a guitar that suits them vs something they will regret due to lack of experience. I never said, he would fuck it up. I said his plan was in for fail if he didn`t plan/know well and have some experience doing it. And if what I said are all unfounded claims, then the there is no rational thinking going on in this post. I hope we are on good terms, because this is not about us, but the best choice for this guy. Peace.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 16, 2011)

umadbro?


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 16, 2011)

Whats nice about the nature of this beast, is that there is pretty low risk involved. A $300 guitar isnt a huge set back for a lot of people. Worst case scenario you are out $300. Best case scenario you end up with a pretty decent finish and post a NGD lol.

Lets not get too riled up, k?


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 16, 2011)

well... just try to find as much of tips and information as you can about this subject. you can't just go and do it without really knowing what you're doing.

here's what i know, and want you to know, about a refinish.

first, always remove poly finishes with a heatgun! paint stripers don't work too good on poly and still leave alot of work to do.

second, after removing the colour layer of poly, there's a sealer layer under it. you don't have to sand all the way trough to wood. BUT if you do by accident, then you do have to sand the whole body all the way to bare wood. polyurethane can't be repaired.

just ask if you want more help. via personal message. 

i will say, this is a risky job and you may not be pleased with the finished job.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 16, 2011)

Where is Brohoodofsteel75? Why isn`t he responding to this thread? I hope all our posts are read and taken into consideration.


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 16, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> Where is Brohoodofsteel75? Why isn`t he responding to this thread? I hope all our posts are read and taken into consideration.



did he died?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 16, 2011)

teleupyerass said:


> did he died?



Nope he visits regularly but doesn`t reply/post on this thread.
Perhaps he`s not too serious about it.


----------



## teleofseven (Dec 16, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> Nope he visits regularly but doesn`t reply/post on this thread.
> Perhaps he`s not too serious about it.



or maybe having second thoughts?


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 17, 2011)

Maybe he doesnt want to deal with bull shit lol


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nah it was none of that, I just got my computer fixed today. So all i had was my phone to read all this. I'm still debating whether or not to refinish one. I've read everything, and i refinished my little brothers strat and my friends Epiphone, So i have a little experience. Not much though. If anything i don't think i'll have refinish it after seeing this one!
Schecter DIAMOND SERIES OMEN-8 Vintage White 2012 Model 8-String Electric Guitar

The only thing i don't like is the headstock, but it doesn't really bother me much.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Dec 17, 2011)

Plus i'm not paying more than $ 400 on my first 8.

Srry for double post.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 17, 2011)

So which one are you leaning for at this point? Also there is an edit button, so you don`t need to double post. And its not a big deal anyway. Don`t sweat.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks like we have a winner. Get the Omen.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 17, 2011)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> If anything i don't think i'll have refinish it after seeing this one!
> Schecter DIAMOND SERIES OMEN-8 Vintage White 2012 Model 8-String Electric Guitar
> 
> The only thing i don't like is the headstock, but it doesn't really bother me much.



Yeah I figured me posting the white one would get your hopes up, that white with black binding is so hot. Especially for the price.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 17, 2011)

If the headstock was white too than it would be absolutely perfect. But if you can live with that then I definitely say get it. Hell, for that price I'm starting to want one.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Dec 18, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Yeah I figured me posting the white one would get your hopes up, that white with black binding is so hot. Especially for the price.



Yeah, plus if anything refinishing the headstock would be too hard if i end up hating it!


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Dec 18, 2011)

Iamasingularity said:


> So which one are you leaning for at this point? Also there is an edit button, so you don`t need to double post. And its not a big deal anyway. Don`t sweat.



If anything i'm leaning towards the White omen with the binding, It looks like Heaven!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 18, 2011)

Well lets get it going~~!!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 19, 2011)

So... does anyone know if the 2012 Omen 8 is going to be a 27" scale? One of the other newer models will be (ATX 8 SLS - I think it's called) so I am wondering if the increased scale length applies to just this one model, or all of the 8 stringers?

Apologies for OT post - only posted because of the discussion and links in this thread.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 19, 2011)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> So... does anyone know if the 2012 Omen 8 is going to be a 27" scale? One of the other newer models will be (ATX 8 SLS - I think it's called) so I am wondering if the increased scale length applies to just this one model, or all of the 8 stringers?
> 
> Apologies for OT post - only posted because of the discussion and links in this thread.


 
Its not really off topic but, I have no idea.
You can check here:
Schecter Guitars. Handmade, Custom Model Guitar Manufacturer since 1976
But, there probably will be a leaked thread with more info on it.


----------

